# FGMO update



## Guest (Jan 25, 2000)

I have just returned from visiting my family in Spain, hence I apoligize for not replying to the questions posted to me about my last FGMO report. I would like to reply through this forum (as in contrast to answering individually) in am effort to ease my task.
FGMO specifications:
I have utilized Penreco's Drakeol 35 USP, food grade mineral oil from the onset of my trials. I have heard of other investigators who have failed to duplicate my work when using mineral oil with high viscosity. 
Application of FGMO by two methods simultaneously: 
Application of FGMO in the form of "fog"
or mist is intended for removal of the adult mite population feeding on adult bees,and, to eliminate adult mites before these migrate to the larval cells to breed. Application of FGMO/sugar emulsion is intended for removal of mites as these emerge from the larvae and begin to feed on the bee population. This combination has proven to be the most desirable application tried during the past four plus years of trails with FGMO as evidenced by capped cell mite counts.
Composition of FGMO/sugar emulsion:
The use of FGMO/sugar emulsion has been my idea from the onset of trials in different forms of application. The manufacturing pro- cess has been developed by Penreco and I do not feel at liberty to reveal it. I would like to suggest that persons interested about this aspect should contact Mr. Edward Casserly at 
Edward [email protected] 
Persons interested in obtaining FGMO (Drakeol 35) should contact Mr. Tom Rozic at 1-800-245-3952. I have another phone number for a Mr. Johnson, a distributor in the mid west, but I do not have his phone number on hand at the moment. I will attempt to obtain the names and phone numbers of other distributorships. 
Death of colonies.
As I reported in earlier releases, un- treated (control) colonies have died within the same year. Some treated colonies have died or absconded (due to stress). Treated colonies that have died were developed from swarms (all heavily infested by mites) that did not have time to develop. Perhaps, weak swarms might have survived if mixed with other swarms or package bees. However, swarms are rare these days and just not available for this purpose. More importantly, I oppose mixing swarms or colonies known to be in- fested by mites as a measure for prevention of development of mites with hybrid vigor. Mites cause enough harm as it is without giving them added strength. 

I welcome questions, suggestions and the opportunity to share my findings. Please feel free to contact me at any time.

[This message has been edited by Dr. Pedro P. Rodriguez (edited 01-25-2000).]


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hello Pedro -

I am gearing up for a season using FGMO. I'll be getting the fogger next week and am hunting down the cord now. Have you been able to get a phone number of a Midwest supplier for MO? How small a quantity can one get through your sources?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

Barry where did you find a fogger ?
and how much did it cost? 

Thanks Ted


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2000)

I posted reply for Ted on the "post new topic" side. Ted, Please look on that side.
Pedro


----------

